# Alexandre



## Toymobile

Hello, I am ALexandre Bergeron, I am from Quebec and soon I was to go get tattooed my name in Japanese in my back!

One of my former martial arts teacher had written my name on my Katana Wood, but little on searching in the internet, I noted that two rare site that would give me the same translation.


So I was wondering if there'll have someone here who really speak Japanese and can write my name Just Complete in Japanese???


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,

Welcome to the forums!

Alexandre Bergeron, if it is to be pronounced in keeping with the French orthography, is:
アレクサンドル・ベルジュロン


----------



## Toymobile

Precisely, on the net I had 2,3 times this answer also, But it's not completement identity has the Signature of my " sensei "! IT shall have anybody there on this forum which Know how to write in Japanese?? That I trust not completely has a Web page as this ortoghraphe if to complicate


----------



## Flaminius

Qu'est-ce que ton _sensē_ t'a écrit?


----------



## Toymobile

BIen ca va etre asser Difficile a ecrire directement ici a partir de mon clavier...  Heum jvais prendre une photo de mon ptit KAtana an bois avec l'inscription dessus pi jvais te montrer la photo prochainement sur le site!!!

Premier signe    oki
2e SIgne          oki
3e signe          PAs identique
4e Signe          oki
Ensuite bien tous les signe sont différent ou ne sont pas placer aux même endroit que sur le KAtana!


----------



## Toymobile

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c194/Toy_Guy/Gt4%20Projet/photopourlenet002.jpg

JE sais que quand j'ai redessiné les signes, j'ai eu un petit Accrochage avec le pinceau.  Mais *ç*a fait tellement longtemp*s* que je me souvien*s* plus si *c*'étais *à* gauche entre le 2ème et le 3ème signes, ou si je l'ai accrocher entre le 3ème et le 4ème signes...  Sinon *à* part de cela tout a été recopier à la perfection*.*


----------



## Flaminius

The letters on the sword look to me written by someone who learnt to write in Japanese after they've grown up, i.e., a foreigner.  For instance, the first letter <a> is not <7> with a dot in the middle point of the longer side, but this:
ア

I mentioned this because, being a foreigner, the writer may not have the same phonetic sense as that of Japanese.  In fact, a Japanese would understand <アレキサンドラ> as Alexandra.

If you wish to be recognised as Alexandre by Japanese people, go with what I have suggested in *#2* _supra_.  After all, this is how the first name of Dumas père is written here.


----------



## Toymobile

Oki, Thanks for this explication, so if I Understand it, our Grand master Hiroo will not be a true Japanese??



Donc si je comprend Bien si je voudrai Seulement me faire tatouer Alex, sa Ressemblerais a Ceci!?!!
アレクサンダー


----------



## Flaminius

I don't know how to define a true Japanese is—nor do I look kindly upon someone who claims they can—but no one who grew up in Japan would write <ア> as your master wrote.

アレクサンダー
This is a loose transcription for Alexander (expressing <x> as /ks/, though it should be /gz/).  Alex is this:
アレックス


----------

